# Our Avatar/Signature History



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'm sure you've noticed that when you change your Avatar or Signature that it changes all your posts - so we lose the wonderful photos you had. I thought it would be fun if before you change, that you post your old Avatar or Signature photo here so we'll always be able to see the darling photos of you and your Havs/furbabies.

I noticed that Kubrick is sporting a cute new tongue and Gucci is wearing a fabulous new hairdo. So come on Lina and Kara, start us off!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great idea, Lisa. I'm needing to change mine from Tori's baby pic to something more "grown up". I'll be sure to post the current one here before I change it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Since I change mine so often you'd have a long list of photos here. ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

That's my point Geri - by the way, don't think I didn't notice that you've got a different one of Milo. I do love that boy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> That's my point Geri - by the way, don't think I didn't notice that you've got a different one of Milo. I do love that boy.


If he doesn't stop making in my house I may put a stamp on his butt (as someone else suggested) and mail him to you.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I love the idea, Lisa. It is so much fun to see the avatars and signature pictures of everyone.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Avatars from the past...*

Here are a couple .....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a great idea, Lisa! I'm at work right now, but when I get home, I will be sure to post some old avatars and signature pictures! 

Poornima, I LOVE that picture of Benji and Lizzie is just too cute.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lina said:


> Poornima, I LOVE that picture of Benji and Lizzie is just too cute.


Thanks! Can you tell that Benji's was taken on the Nikon D60?:biggrin1: I just love that camera!

Look forward to seeing Kubrick's pictures soon.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is a couple of my favorite avatar pictures


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love this idea and look there is one of my favorite pictures of Sam.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm home from work, so here are the previous and current avatars (and signature).











I'm going to have to do this on two separate posts... I've had too many avatars!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Last set... he was so tiny!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina, I feel like I just watched Kubrick grow up all over again. Where did all that time go... He is still as adorable as ever.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Lina, I feel like I just watched Kubrick grow up all over again. Where did all that time go... He is still as adorable as ever.


Ditto! Loved all the pictures. He is such a cutie pie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awwww, look at little Kubrick puppy face. He is a beauty Lina. 

I keep coming back to these two pictures of the boys -- because I feel like they are looking right at me.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We all have such cute dogs! I love all the pics, especially Kubrick's new one.
You are making me feel guilty, because i haven't changed mine since last spring.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great thread Lisa! Here are some of the Poshy girl.

































I know there are more...but I can't find them! Ha!:frusty:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, she looks so adorable.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Great Idea!!!

Here are some of the avatars I've used of Oliver:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay,

Here are a few I've used.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

here are some I have used...but I do keep coming back to the ones I have now.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

And here's Bailey.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the trip down Memory Lane, everyone! Part of what I like about this is that the avatar pix are usually the best/cutest ones of the fur babies.

I haven't changed mine very often and I know it's time to move Tori on from her babyhood, in my current one, to the young "lady" she is now. I promise to work on changing it!

I hesitated to post my original avatar but, decided there may be some who'd want to see Shadow again, so here she is.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

God bless her Leslie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm glad you posted a picture of Shadow Leslie. god bless little one.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Forgive me for being so late to see this thread.

I've been sick this last week (Food poisoning from Mexico! uke

Hmm.. lol....I've had SOOO many avatars, sheesh, its hard to remember them all, but I'll go see what I have 

Kara


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Leslie thanks for sharing that picture of Shadow. She is an angel and waiting for you at the Rainbow. Best.


----------

